# JTOB video



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Here is the link to the JTOB or Olive Branch technique I have been telling everyone I was going to do. Hope it helps those who have been having problems figuring it out. Sorry it took so long but I am finding these days that nothing get done quick anymore.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Good work, Doc! I don't think you could have explained it any better!


----------



## Bill Batson (Dec 3, 2007)

Excellent demonstration>> Thanks doc. i will give it a try on my next build>


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Great job Doc!!!!

P.S. you owe me a TV....


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Cool Doc...! Thanks for sharing some of that vast rodbuilding knowledge!


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

What do you think about using a larger size thread for the thread that becomes the olive leaf?


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

It should produce and interesting effect similar to using two or 3 threads. It will also leave a larger profile on the rod which will probably require two coats of finish at least


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Doc, you have the patience of Job.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks! I spent an hour or so last week messing around with that design. The video really does help and it's appreciated.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

That is awesome! Thanks so much for making and showing the video!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks doc learn so much from your videos.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Best tutorial vid on OB's I've seen yet. Thanks for sharing it Doc.....I would post video of my first attempts,,,but this is a G-rated forum....most of the time....


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Great Video Doc*

I really liked the video and have enjoyed the Olive Branch inlay for some time now. One thing that I have learned is that if your main thread is size A, then wrap in a size D for the OB. When you do your OB with a size D it really pops and I feel it shows up much better.


----------

